# [FIXED] er....why are all the posts like this



## Eternal Myst (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Jul 15, 2008)

Scroll to the first post, and find the 'Options' bar on the right. Set display mode to standard.


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 15, 2008)

So checking out NightKry's profile eh


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 15, 2008)

Xeijin said:
			
		

> So checking out NightKry's profile eh


Er...I was stalking.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 15, 2008)

I kind of am growing fonder to Linear+ now



			
				Xeijin said:
			
		

> So checking out NightKry's profile eh


Interesting...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 15, 2008)

At the top of the page click Options > Standard.


----------



## Costello (Jul 18, 2008)

I've just disabled the other modes now so only the linear (standard one) should be available.


----------



## ganons (Jul 18, 2008)

much better


----------



## Retal (Jul 27, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Xeijin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shut up. Everyone has. Get over it.


----------

